

EBay To Ban Google’s Checkout Service From Its Site - terrellm
http://blogs.investors.com/click/index.php/home/60-tech/1887-ebay-to-ban-googles-checkout-service-from-its-sites

======
jameskilton
Misleading, borderline sensationalist headline. "[Ebay] won’t allow any
checkout service except its own PayPal-featured service."

Ebay is shutting _everyone_ off and forcing all to go through their PayPal
system. Google is just one of many.

------
there
google auctions coming in 3, 2, 1...

